# مساعده : خطوات عمل Resk Assment في محطة معالجة مياه صرف صحي



## القطري2006 (16 مايو 2010)

*مساعده : خطوات عمل Risk Assessment في محطة معالجة مياه صرف صحي*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الأخوه الافاضل المهندسين

هذه اول مشاركة لي وفي السابق كانت مجرد متابعه لما يطرح من مواضيع تشكرون عليها

واليوم اطرح مشاركتي أو بالتحديد طلب وهو

كيفية أو خطوات عمل تقييم المخاطر في محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي


أرجو المساعده في هذه السياق
:18::18:


ولكم جزيل شكري مقدما
:15: *ً​


----------



## القطري2006 (16 مايو 2010)

ولي سؤال أيضا في هذا السياق

من الشخص الواجب عليه عمل الـ risk assessment هل مسؤل السلامة المتواجد في المواقع

ام


مهندس سلامة من خارج الموقع


وشكرا


----------



## القطري2006 (18 مايو 2010)

القطري2006 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> الأخوه الافاضل المهندسين
> ...



:87:


----------



## safety113 (20 مايو 2010)

*ابشر*

لكل خطوة من الخطوات لانشاء محطة صرف صحي تحليل مخاطر مستقل
الاعمال المساحية
الاستخدام للمعدات الهندسية
الحفر اليدوي
الحفر الميكانيكي
اعمال تقطيع الحديد
اعمال نقل المواد
اعمال التخزين
اعمال صب الاسمنت/لكل نوع على حدة/
اعمال البناء
اعمال الرفع
............................الخ انها سلسلة طويلة جدا سيدي الكريم
ونشرتها انا في هذا المنتدى
على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186242.html


----------



## القطري2006 (26 مايو 2010)

safety113 قال:


> لكل خطوة من الخطوات لانشاء محطة صرف صحي تحليل مخاطر مستقل
> الاعمال المساحية
> الاستخدام للمعدات الهندسية
> الحفر اليدوي
> ...



في البداية أشكر لك أخي على تجاوبك

ولكن لنقل أنك تم تعيينك على هذا النوع من المواقع وطلب منك عمل تحليل مخاطر لهذا
من أين ... وكيف تبدأ


----------



## safety113 (26 مايو 2010)

*ابدلأ كالتالي:
نقل العمال من والى الموقع
لاعمال المساحية
الاستخدام للمعدات الهندسية
الحفر اليدوي
الحفر الميكانيكي
اعمال تقطيع الحديد
اعمال نقل المواد
اعمال التخزين
اعمال صب الاسمنت/لكل نوع على حدة/
اعمال البناء
اعمال الرفع
سيدي الكريم كل ذلك موجود في بروسيجرات شركتك

*


----------



## علي الحميد (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ما أقترحه عليك هو تقسيم الموقع إلى مباني أومواقع عمل... 

حقيقة لم أعمل في محطة معالجة وبالتالي لاأعرف تقسيم المواقع.. 

بعد تقسيم المواقع ... تبدأ بدراسة جميع المخاطر في هذه المنطقة... ​

*قلة الخبرة – عدم التأقلم مع الموقع أو العمل*
*الانزلاق والتعثر*
*حركة السير**(حوادث مرورية)*
*استخدام الروافع الثابتة والمتحركة*
*السقوط من علو**(العمل على ارتفاع)*
*المناولة اليدوية**(إصابات الظهر)*
*الضجيج*
*الكهرباء **(الصعق الكهربائي)*
*المحركات والآلات*
*المناطق المحصورة*
*الحرائق*
*الاختناق*
*التعامل مع المواد الكيميائية*
*قد يكون بعض المواقع لا ينطبق عليها خطر م فبالتالي يمكن تجاوزه... ومن هنا يجب أ نتعرف الملاحظات الموجودة في الموقع وتعرف اسلوب عمل الموظفين نك بحاجة لذكر الاحتياطات الموجودة الان والاحتياطات الإضافية المطلوبة لحماية العاملين والممتلكات.
*


----------



## القطري2006 (13 يوليو 2010)

safety113 قال:


> *ابدلأ كالتالي:
> نقل العمال من والى الموقع .... تمام
> لاعمال المساحية .... مالمقصود بها
> الاستخدام للمعدات الهندسية .... ما المقصود
> ...



يوجد ماتعنية لدينا ولكن بحاجه لتحديث اكثر وخصوصا مع تطور الاعمال



ولك جزيل شكري على تفاعلك


----------



## القطري2006 (13 يوليو 2010)

علي السبيعي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ما أقترحه عليك هو تقسيم الموقع إلى مباني أومواقع عمل...
> 
> ...





أشكر على هذه النقاط التي بالفعل بدأت بوضع مجموعه من النقاط وإن شاء الله تنجح ، وإذا كلن لنا عمر سوف أعرضهم عليك إذا لم يكن لديك مانع للإستفاده من أرائك


وشكرا


----------



## علي الحميد (13 يوليو 2010)

القطري2006 قال:


> أشكر على هذه النقاط التي بالفعل بدأت بوضع مجموعه من النقاط وإن شاء الله تنجح ، وإذا كلن لنا عمر سوف أعرضهم عليك إذا لم يكن لديك مانع للإستفاده من أرائك
> 
> 
> وشكرا



أكون سعيد بخدمتك أو خدمة أي واحد من الزملاء على قدر مالدينا من العلم...


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## medooo39 (12 مارس 2012)

طب ياريت لو فية كتب عن الموضوع دا


----------



## يا الغالي (12 مارس 2012)

الملف المرافق ممكن يفيدك في عملك فهو مكتوب بطريقة الامريكية jsa
تحياتي..


----------



## omar_sool (19 مارس 2012)

Thanks


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------

